# [Oracle] Liste aller Rollen und Privilegien (in Oracle 11XE)



## Thomas Darimont (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal eine Liste aller in Oracle 11 XE standardmäßig verfügbaren Rollen und Privilegien:

```
-- USER SQL
CREATE USER tom IDENTIFIED BY tom 
DEFAULT TABLESPACE "USERS"
TEMPORARY TABLESPACE "TEMP"
ENABLE EDITIONS ;

-- ROLES
GRANT "ADM_PARALLEL_EXECUTE_TASK" TO tom ;
GRANT "AQ_ADMINISTRATOR_ROLE" TO tom ;
GRANT "DELETE_CATALOG_ROLE" TO tom ;
GRANT "OEM_MONITOR" TO tom ;
GRANT "XDB_WEBSERVICES" TO tom ;
GRANT "HS_ADMIN_SELECT_ROLE" TO tom ;
GRANT "EXECUTE_CATALOG_ROLE" TO tom ;
GRANT "SCHEDULER_ADMIN" TO tom ;
GRANT "DATAPUMP_IMP_FULL_DATABASE" TO tom ;
GRANT "RESOURCE" TO tom ;
GRANT "DATAPUMP_EXP_FULL_DATABASE" TO tom ;
GRANT "AQ_USER_ROLE" TO tom ;
GRANT "APEX_ADMINISTRATOR_ROLE" TO tom ;
GRANT "SELECT_CATALOG_ROLE" TO tom ;
GRANT "CTXAPP" TO tom ;
GRANT "RECOVERY_CATALOG_OWNER" TO tom ;
GRANT "GATHER_SYSTEM_STATISTICS" TO tom ;
GRANT "DBA" TO tom ;
GRANT "CONNECT" TO tom ;
GRANT "AUTHENTICATEDUSER" TO tom ;
GRANT "XDB_SET_INVOKER" TO tom ;
GRANT "HS_ADMIN_EXECUTE_ROLE" TO tom ;
GRANT "PLUSTRACE" TO tom ;
GRANT "LOGSTDBY_ADMINISTRATOR" TO tom ;
GRANT "XDB_WEBSERVICES_WITH_PUBLIC" TO tom ;
GRANT "XDBADMIN" TO tom ;
GRANT "XDB_WEBSERVICES_OVER_HTTP" TO tom ;
GRANT "EXP_FULL_DATABASE" TO tom ;
GRANT "IMP_FULL_DATABASE" TO tom ;
GRANT "HS_ADMIN_ROLE" TO tom ;
GRANT "DBFS_ROLE" TO tom ;
GRANT "OEM_ADVISOR" TO tom ;

-- SYSTEM PRIVILEGES
GRANT ALTER TABLESPACE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY TRIGGER TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE USER TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY OUTLINE TO tom ;
GRANT FLASHBACK ANY TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY SEQUENCE TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY LIBRARY TO tom ;
GRANT ADMINISTER SQL MANAGEMENT OBJECT TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE MINING MODEL TO tom ;
GRANT UPDATE ANY TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT UPDATE ANY CUBE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE TRIGGER TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY EVALUATION CONTEXT TO tom ;
GRANT DROP PROFILE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE TABLESPACE TO tom ;
GRANT DEBUG CONNECT SESSION TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY DIRECTORY TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ASSEMBLY TO tom ;
GRANT SELECT ANY CUBE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE SEQUENCE TO tom ;
GRANT ON COMMIT REFRESH TO tom ;
GRANT SELECT ANY SEQUENCE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY SQL PROFILE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY SQL PROFILE TO tom ;
GRANT ADMINISTER ANY SQL TUNING SET TO tom ;
GRANT ADVISOR TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY MINING MODEL TO tom ;
GRANT EXECUTE ANY OPERATOR TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER PROFILE TO tom ;
GRANT EXECUTE ANY TYPE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY DIRECTORY TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY INDEX TO tom ;
GRANT ADMINISTER RESOURCE MANAGER TO tom ;
GRANT BECOME USER TO tom ;
GRANT MANAGE TABLESPACE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY MINING MODEL TO tom ;
GRANT EXECUTE ASSEMBLY TO tom ;
GRANT SELECT ANY TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ROLLBACK SEGMENT TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE OPERATOR TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY CUBE TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER PUBLIC DATABASE LINK TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY PROCEDURE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY CUBE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY INDEXTYPE TO tom ;
GRANT SELECT ANY MINING MODEL TO tom ;
GRANT EXECUTE ANY CLASS TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY MATERIALIZED VIEW TO tom ;
GRANT SELECT ANY TRANSACTION TO tom ;
GRANT ANALYZE ANY DICTIONARY TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE EXTERNAL JOB TO tom ;
GRANT INSERT ANY TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE LIBRARY TO tom ;
GRANT GRANT ANY OBJECT PRIVILEGE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE JOB TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY OPERATOR TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY RULE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY LIBRARY TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY SEQUENCE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP PUBLIC SYNONYM TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE CLUSTER TO tom ;
GRANT FORCE ANY TRANSACTION TO tom ;
GRANT UPDATE ANY CUBE DIMENSION TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE EVALUATION CONTEXT TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY CUBE BUILD PROCESS TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY OPERATOR TO tom ;
GRANT DROP USER TO tom ;
GRANT EXECUTE ANY INDEXTYPE TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY EDITION TO tom ;
GRANT LOCK ANY TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY TYPE TO tom ;
GRANT CHANGE NOTIFICATION TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY DIMENSION TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY DIMENSION TO tom ;
GRANT READ ANY FILE GROUP TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY RULE TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY ASSEMBLY TO tom ;
GRANT EXEMPT IDENTITY POLICY TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ROLLBACK SEGMENT TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE RULE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY VIEW TO tom ;
GRANT SYSOPER TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE PROCEDURE TO tom ;
GRANT INSERT ANY MEASURE FOLDER TO tom ;
GRANT SYSDBA TO tom ;
GRANT ANALYZE ANY TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY TYPE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY EDITION TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY TRIGGER TO tom ;
GRANT MANAGE ANY FILE GROUP TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY RULE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE DIMENSION TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ROLLBACK SEGMENT TO tom ;
GRANT FLASHBACK ARCHIVE ADMINISTER TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY RULE SET TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY SEQUENCE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE CUBE DIMENSION TO tom ;
GRANT EXECUTE ANY RULE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY LIBRARY TO tom ;
GRANT EXECUTE ANY PROCEDURE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY VIEW TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY CONTEXT TO tom ;
GRANT FORCE TRANSACTION TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY JOB TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY ROLE TO tom ;
GRANT DELETE ANY CUBE DIMENSION TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY CLUSTER TO tom ;
GRANT UPDATE ANY CUBE BUILD PROCESS TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY INDEXTYPE TO tom ;
GRANT ADMINISTER SQL TUNING SET TO tom ;
GRANT EXECUTE ANY PROGRAM TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY ASSEMBLY TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER DATABASE LINK TO tom ;
GRANT GRANT ANY PRIVILEGE TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY PROCEDURE TO tom ;
GRANT MERGE ANY VIEW TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY EVALUATION CONTEXT TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY OPERATOR TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY CUBE DIMENSION TO tom ;
GRANT COMMENT ANY MINING MODEL TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY ROLE TO tom ;
GRANT EXECUTE ANY ASSEMBLY TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE CUBE BUILD PROCESS TO tom ;
GRANT EXECUTE ANY RULE SET TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY TRIGGER TO tom ;
GRANT UNDER ANY TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT BACKUP ANY TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE SYNONYM TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY CUBE BUILD PROCESS TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY CUBE TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER DATABASE TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE VIEW TO tom ;
GRANT EXECUTE ANY LIBRARY TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE RULE SET TO tom ;
GRANT EXEMPT ACCESS POLICY TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY CLUSTER TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY INDEX TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE TYPE TO tom ;
GRANT EXECUTE ANY EVALUATION CONTEXT TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER RESOURCE COST TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY CLUSTER TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE PUBLIC SYNONYM TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY INDEX TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY MINING MODEL TO tom ;
GRANT GLOBAL QUERY REWRITE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY RULE SET TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE MEASURE FOLDER TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY CUBE DIMENSION TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ROLE TO tom ;
GRANT RESTRICTED SESSION TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY PROCEDURE TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER USER TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY CONTEXT TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY SYNONYM TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY CUBE DIMENSION TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY OUTLINE TO tom ;
GRANT ENQUEUE ANY QUEUE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT SELECT ANY CUBE DIMENSION TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY EVALUATION CONTEXT TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE SESSION TO tom ;
GRANT DEQUEUE ANY QUEUE TO tom ;
GRANT QUERY REWRITE TO tom ;
GRANT EXPORT FULL DATABASE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE PUBLIC DATABASE LINK TO tom ;
GRANT RESUMABLE TO tom ;
GRANT UNLIMITED TABLESPACE TO tom ;
GRANT UNDER ANY VIEW TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY OUTLINE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY EDITION TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY ASSEMBLY TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY INDEXTYPE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY MATERIALIZED VIEW TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE INDEXTYPE TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY SQL PROFILE TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER SYSTEM TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY SYNONYM TO tom ;
GRANT GRANT ANY ROLE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE MATERIALIZED VIEW TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY RULE SET TO tom ;
GRANT MANAGE SCHEDULER TO tom ;
GRANT DROP TABLESPACE TO tom ;
GRANT SELECT ANY DICTIONARY TO tom ;
GRANT IMPORT FULL DATABASE TO tom ;
GRANT DELETE ANY MEASURE FOLDER TO tom ;
GRANT DELETE ANY TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT AUDIT SYSTEM TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY MATERIALIZED VIEW TO tom ;
GRANT DEBUG ANY PROCEDURE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE PROFILE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY MEASURE FOLDER TO tom ;
GRANT UNDER ANY TYPE TO tom ;
GRANT COMMENT ANY TABLE TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER ANY DIMENSION TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE ANY TYPE TO tom ;
GRANT DROP ANY MEASURE FOLDER TO tom ;
GRANT DROP PUBLIC DATABASE LINK TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE CUBE TO tom ;
GRANT CREATE DATABASE LINK TO tom ;
GRANT INSERT ANY CUBE DIMENSION TO tom ;
GRANT ALTER SESSION TO tom ;
GRANT MANAGE ANY QUEUE TO tom ;
GRANT ADMINISTER DATABASE TRIGGER TO tom ;
GRANT AUDIT ANY TO tom ;
GRANT MANAGE FILE GROUP TO tom ;
```

Gruß Tom


----------

